# Should auld acquaintance be forgot...



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

As the year and decade draw to a close, my thoughts turn to all my _auld_ and my new acquaintances. Through the magic of the Internet, in a little over a year, I've been fortunate to acquire many new "friends" that I've never met. Does anyone else find it remarkable that genuine friendships can develop between people who have no physical presence?

Happy New Year.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Once upon a time I had a circle of efriends that I hung out with .... it was fun since we were all from different parts of the US ... I think the closest person to me was 6hrs away ... but, like with most friendships, this circle began to disperse after a couple years.

So, no, I don't think its odd or anything that we can develop genuine friendships over the internet.


----------



## BasicGreatGuy (Dec 27, 2009)

Jeff said:


> As the year and decade draw to a close, my thoughts turn to all my _auld_ and my new acquaintances. Through the magic of the Internet, in a little over a year, I've been fortunate to acquire many new "friends" that I've never met. Does anyone else find it remarkable that genuine friendships can develop between people who have no physical presence?
> 
> Happy New Year.


You bring up a very important point Jeff. The internet can be a wonderful venue in which to meet new people, and to make real friendships. The problem is so many people only see the screen name, instead of the "person" behind the screen name.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

BasicGreatGuy said:


> The problem is so many people only see the screen name, instead of the "person" behind the screen name.


Hmm. So far you seem like a basic great guy.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

BasicGreatGuy said:


> The problem is so many people only see the screen name, instead of the "person" behind the screen name.


Sometimes that's a good thing. 

It's fun to meet people this way. You can always find friends with whom you have something, or many things, in common.


----------



## BasicGreatGuy (Dec 27, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Sometimes that's a good thing.
> 
> It's fun to meet people this way. You can always find friends with whom you have something, or many things, in common.


Point taken Gertie.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

I feel very fortunate to have as many friends as I do. Sometimes it is hard to realize that some of them are cyber friends. Although I have become close to some over the years and have met them and developed a closer relationship with them. NOW I can call _them_ and vent about people I know they will never HAVE to meet!  Work friends for instance... who doesn't like to gripe about those people every now and then?  But I do feel as we all have become quite close on the KB these past few months and hope to actually go to one of the meet-ups eventually. 
Happy New Year to all of my KB friends!


----------



## BasicGreatGuy (Dec 27, 2009)

Then title of Jeff's thread reminded me of this song.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2NmdFgFyhnk


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> You can always find friends with whom you have something, or many things, in common.


Do you find yourself giving faces and voices to those people with whom you develop a rapport?


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I'm with you Jeff, I find that here I have made some super friends that I think will be around for a long time.  They are honest and forthcoming with their opinions and thoughts.  We have one thing in common - a love of books, reading and the kindle - we can be silly without worrying whether someone is looking askance at us,  etc.  I can get all goofy about kindleboards, so will stop now.

Yes I do Gertie and when a picture is posted, they don't match at all


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Anju No. 469 said:


> Yes I do Gertie and when a picture is posted, they don't match at all


That was me asking and I've been surprised at how accurate my imagined image usually is. I just recently saw Betsy's picture and it looked exactly like my idea of Betsy. Teresa Shaw fooled me, however.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Do you find yourself giving faces and voices to those people with whom you develop a rapport?


Nah, I'm weird. Even in my dreams, everyone (male and female) have my face. I'm sure Freud would make something huge out of that.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Nah, I'm weird. Even in my dreams, everyone (male and female) have my face. I'm sure Freud would make something huge out of that.


It doesn't require Freud.


----------



## BasicGreatGuy (Dec 27, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Nah, I'm weird. Even in my dreams, everyone (male and female) have my face. I'm sure Freud would make something huge out of that.


Sigmund was a drug using nut.


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

I think it is great that we can develop friendships here with a diverse group of people.  And I think some of the 'off-topic' boards have helped us to get to know more of the person behind the name.

But, in most cases, the people who post here aren't connected with other people who we can contact to check up on if they disappear for awhile.  I know some people have left here & posted why they were leaving.  But I wonder/worry about others who I have not seen posting lately.  Especially Dori, I believe she was Shakespeare status, and one of our elder members.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

lynninva said:


> Especially Dori, I believe she was Shakespeare status, and one of our elder members.


If you'll look at Dori's profile you'll see her email address.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Jeff said:


> If you'll look at Dori's profile you'll see her email address.


I know, I've been missing Dori for awhile.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

When I started playing an online mmorpg (everquest) I made alot of new friends, I joined a "guild" and have since met many of them in RL. One of them flew from France for our guild meet, and to this day, anytime I read his words on screen I hear him in my head.. and giggle. 
Many of them were there for me and worried about my family when DH was in a life threatening industrial accident 6 years ago.. I would have gone insane without their friendship and support. Some have left the game, but we still chat via e-mail, myspace, facebook, or *gasp* Phone calls. When one of them just finished her Master's degree in AZ this year, 3 others helped her move to Ill. to work on her PHD. 2 flew from FL and one drove from LA, packed her apt into a uhaul, and they all took turns driving the truck and her car to Il. where they then unpacked her and got her apt set up.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

BTackitt said:


> When I started playing an online mmorpg (everquest) I made alot of new friends, I joined a "guild" and have since met many of them in RL. One of them flew from France for our guild meet, and to this day, anytime I read his words on screen I hear him in my head.. and giggle.
> Many of them were there for me and worried about my family when DH was in a life threatening industrial accident 6 years ago.. I would have gone insane without their friendship and support. Some have left the game, but we still chat via e-mail, myspace, facebook, or *gasp* Phone calls. When one of them just finished her Master's degree in AZ this year, 3 others helped her move to Ill. to work on her PHD. 2 flew from FL and one drove from LA, packed her apt into a uhaul, and they all took turns driving the truck and her car to Il. where they then unpacked her and got her apt set up.


What a great story.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Jeff said:


> Does anyone else find it remarkable that genuine friendships can develop between people who have no physical presence?


You mean these are _ghosts_ I've been talking to all this time??   Because I most certainly do have a physical presence. I'm right here. <pinch> Yep, that's me.

(But yes, I think it is quite remarkable.)


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Jeff said:


> If you'll look at Dori's profile you'll see her email address.


Hey! I just thought about her last night and started worrying about her, I was going to ask about her today then all my friends invaded me and I lost the thought. I noticed that last time she posted was in July! What happened? Does anyone know?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> You mean these are _ghosts_ I've been talking to all this time??   Because I most certainly do have a physical presence. I'm right here. <pinch> Yep, that's me.
> 
> (But yes, I think it is quite remarkable.)


Nope, it's actually me!

I've made a couple of really good friends through the net, one who is now in China teaching English and I only hear from occasionally, and one who is now my travel agent!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Cobbie said:


> Ouch, stop pinching me!


Wait, are you me? Or am I you? I'm so confused....


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

HAPPY NEW YEARKB FRIENDS!!!!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Good point, Cobbie.  Have some more champagne.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Wait, are you me? Or am I you? I'm so confused....


*evil laugh*


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Nah, I'm weird. Even in my dreams, everyone (male and female) have my face. I'm sure Freud would make something huge out of that.


That, Miss Gertie, is strange indeed. I must put that on top of my list of strangenessess.... very, very strangeness.   Thank God everyone in my dreams has a smiley emoticon face or looks like that girl that advertises Geico insurance. You know the one with the red lipstick and funky hair? Or if I'm real lucky they all look like the Geico Gecko.  So when I think of the faces behind the people on the threads here and there's no picture of them... well, you can figure it out. For instance, Ed Patterson is an emoticon, Miss Lake is the Geico girl and Intinst is the gecko. Get the picture? Pardon the pun.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Brendan Carroll said:


> That, Miss Gertie, is strange indeed. I must put that on top of my list of strangenessess.... very, very strangeness.   Thank God everyone in my dreams has a smiley emoticon face or looks like that girl that advertises Geico insurance. You know the one with the red lipstick and funky hair? Or if I'm real lucky they all look like the Geico Gecko.  So when I think of the faces behind the people on the threads here and there's no picture of them... well, you can figure it out. For instance, Ed Patterson is an emoticon, Miss Lake is the Geico girl and Intinst is the gecko. Get the picture? Pardon the pun.


Well done. I definitely have funky hair, occasionally wear red lipstick, and like cashmere socks.

You, on the other hand, look like me (to me) so I guess that means you look like the Geico girl, too.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> That, Miss Gertie, is strange indeed. I must put that on top of my list of strangenessess.... very, very strangeness.   Thank God everyone in my dreams has a smiley emoticon face or looks like that girl that advertises Geico insurance. You know the one with the red lipstick and funky hair? Or if I'm real lucky they all look like the Geico Gecko.  So when I think of the faces behind the people on the threads here and there's no picture of them... well, you can figure it out. For instance, Ed Patterson is an emoticon, Miss Lake is the Geico girl and Intinst is the gecko. Get the picture? Pardon the pun.


I'm afraid to think of which emoticon I might be.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

This is my first forum as well, and I've become very attached to all of my KB friends.  
I love the diversity of our ages, locations, interests.  I have learned so many new things here.
I like the fact that a handful or so post everyday.  
deb


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

scarlet said:


> I'm afraid to think of which emoticon I might be.


Frankly my dear...








who else?


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Well done. I definitely have funky hair, occasionally wear red lipstick, and like cashmere socks.
> 
> You, on the other hand, look like me (to me) so I guess that means you look like the Geico girl, too.


LMAO! Brendan has red lipstick and funky hair!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Jeff said:


> Frankly my dear...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, should have seen that coming.... but it's not what screen name's based on, so I don't think of her.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> For instance, Ed Patterson is an emoticon, Miss Lake is the Geico girl and Intinst is the gecko.


Intinst, I thought that was a _dragon_ on your Oberon... now we know the truth!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Intinst, I thought that was a _dragon_ on your Oberon... now we know the truth!


It will be quite a surprise to Oberon as well, I'm sure.


----------



## Veronica (Jan 23, 2009)

I don't post as often as those I've come to recognize as representing Kindleboards.  However, can I just say, "I love you guys!"  Seriously, if anyone bothers to search my posts, you will know that I am continually impressed by the members of Kindleboards.  Y'all are nice, polite, and respecting of differences.  Although I don't post all that much, I've been a member for quite some time, and most of my K-knowledge has come from kindleboard postings.  Y'all rock!!!!  Kudos to those who have spent much time and talent in keeping K-boards alive and well.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

And based on my avatar I am related to Cousin It ---


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Jeff said:


> Frankly my dear...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ditto, Ditto, Miss Scarlet! And since I consider that you might look like Scarlet O'Hara, I, myself, contrary to Miss Gertie's post, look almost exactly like Rhett Butler. Almost exactly... almost... well, sort of...


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> Ditto, Ditto, Miss Scarlet! And since I consider that you might look like Scarlet O'Hara, I, myself, contrary to Miss Gertie's post, look almost exactly like Rhett Butler. Almost exactly... almost... well, sort of...


Sorry, Brendan, but in my mind, you'll always look like a cross between Mozart and Einstein.


----------



## Marguerite (Jan 18, 2009)

I want to look like one of those airbrushed babes.  Oh yeah, I would still look like I did in my 20's.
Real life is different.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Well I agree with Jeff's original post, we have made friends here.
I was with General Electric in the 60's when we put timesharing into use and made a lot of online friends - mostly other programmers.
I was with The SOURCE in the 80's (the early version of the Internet, before Darpa) - and made a lot of online friends, even around the world. It was a unique time. But one was limited to those who had computers and wanted access to information resources.  Talk about early adopters!
I have mostly just watched the Internet grow. Most forums were filled with people with special interests - and they were not mine.
KB has a unique appeal - serious readers who either have ponied up for a Kindle or are interested in reasearching before they do.
So threre are a lot of "like spirits" here.

I like it.




Just sayin......


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

scarlet said:


> Sorry, Brendan, but in my mind, you'll always look like a cross between Mozart and Einstein.


     That would leave me looking vaguely like Bozo the clown?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> That would leave me looking vaguely like Bozo the clown?


no, my visual version of Einstien is a bit younger and does not have the tongue sticking out.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

scarlet said:


> no, my visual version of Einstien is a bit younger and does not have the tongue sticking out.


Only a bit younger?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> Only a bit younger?


In my eyes, you're 21 dear....


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

scarlet said:


> In my eyes, you're 21 dear....


Oh, if I only had one of those cute little dancing, huggy snoopy dog things. Just imagine a dancing bear holding up a flag that says "Scarlet Rocks!"


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

scarlet said:


> no, my visual version of Einstien is a bit younger and does not have the tongue sticking out.


Mine too, Brendan! That is a HORRIBLE picture of him...


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Brendan Carroll said:


> Ditto, Ditto, Miss Scarlet! And since I consider that you might look like Scarlet O'Hara, I, myself, contrary to Miss Gertie's post, look almost exactly like Rhett Butler. Almost exactly... almost... well, sort of...


with or without the mustache?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Brendan Carroll said:


> Oh, if I only had one of those cute little dancing, huggy snoopy dog things. Just imagine a dancing bear holding up a flag that says "Scarlet Rocks!"


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

I've actually become real-world friends with a few people I've met online. One of my best friends lives in New Mexico - and I live in Northern Virginia. We met on a discussion board for a band we both like, and we've been friends now for years. Almost every year we meet up somewhere for a road trip. Very cool!


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


>


That's the one!!! Thanks, Miss Gertie, dreams o' me bein' you.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> with or without the mustache?


With the stachio of course. What would Rhett be without the stache??


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

I like the Snoopy! There's my Bump! I can feel his JOY! 

I gotta go post it!

Brendan, do you really have a mustache?


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Aye, thot I do, but I keep in the jar by me (deja vu) bed with me teeth and me toupee and me rundown batt-ry fone!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> Aye, thot I do, but I keep in the jar by me (deja vu) bed with me teeth and me toupee and me rundown batt-ry fone!


Not a pretty thought at all Brendan... and here I was thinking how appealing you would be...


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

I'm appealing to you now not to imagine me bedside table!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Brendan Carroll said:


> That's the one!!! Thanks, Miss Gertie, dreams o' me bein' you.


Are you sure you want to look like me?










That was taken right after my last electrolysis session.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Trying to get this thread back on-track.
The original question in the OP was:
Does anyone else find it remarkable that genuine friendships can develop between people who have no physical presence?

And I would add to my comments that it is the "spirit" inside the person that we get to know.
Much as you sense the spirit of the author through his/her books.
And so we get past judging the book by the covers because we don't initially see the covers.

Just sayin....


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Well said, as usual, Geoff.
deb


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Since it is his birthday today he really is

just sayin'


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> And so we get past judging the book by the covers because we don't initially see the covers.


So true -- and we don't get sidetracked by big age differences or regional accents or any other superficial stuff.

Oddly, those KB members I _have_ met in person look exactly "in sync" with their posts. I wasn't surprised by the way anyone looked.

But the "no physical presence" thing seems almost normal to me. My two closest friends (one since first grade, one for about 15 years now) live 4000 miles away.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Are you sure you want to look like me?
> 
> That was taken right after my last electrolysis session.


Might not be so bad. Love the hat.

OT: I have often wondered what connection readers might make between me and the characters and stories in my books and cannot begin to fathom what they might think. I've gotten a lot strange reactions from people who have read my works and met me after the fact... likewise, I have had the same happen when people who have known me all my life read my work for the first time. One thing, I believe, that we can never do is truly know a person inside and out. Not possible. But mayhap Geoff is right, it is the spirit after all that counts.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Even though I am not on KB as much as I was a year ago, I still think of this place as home and the KB members part of my extended family. I have made many friends here and it is comforting knowing that you guys are here. I have been on a few forums in the past, and this is the only one that the people seem to truely care for each other. KB Rocks!

Happy Belated BD Geoff! Sorry I missed it!


----------

